# Looking for dart frog group in Jacksonville



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi 
i just moved to jacksonville florida from colorado with all my dart frogs.
I am looking for a group or societies to talk and share different topics about dart frog.
Also where they sell them since I can't find anyone who has a dart frog in this area

thank 
Ibsen
Jacksonville Fl


----------



## jhilb (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> i just moved to jacksonville florida from colorado with all my dart frogs.
> I am looking for a group or societies to talk and share different topics about dart frog.
> Also where they sell them since I can't find anyone who has a dart frog in this area
> ...


I live in Jacksonville and was searching for a group as well. I am actually at school in Colorado right now but this summer starting June 18 I will be setting up a vivarium with a group of Ranitomeya Imitator "Banded". I'm not sure where or if anyone sells them in Jacksonville.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2019)

jhilb said:


> I live in Jacksonville and was searching for a group as well. I am actually at school in Colorado right now but this summer starting June 18 I will be setting up a vivarium with a group of Ranitomeya Imitator "Banded". I'm not sure where or if anyone sells them in Jacksonville.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please review the sticky at the top of this subforum regarding buying and selling in the regional sections:









Read before posting advertisement threads in the...


In general, all ads -- buy, sell, trade, 'looking for' or 'does anyone have' hints, and so on -- are to be placed in the appropriate section of the Marketplace. All those ads must follow the format specified there by the instructional stickies. In the sections of the 'Regional Groups and...




www.dendroboard.com


----------

